# April 21st GLOBAL DARKROOM DAY



## christopher walrath (Apr 20, 2008)

Or at least trying to start one.  Had it picked over on APUG a couple of months ago and announced at Creative Image Maker magazine ( creativeimagemaker.co.uk ).  Join in if you can and post your exploits/thoughts here.  Have a great day everybody.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 20, 2008)

So what are we supposed to do to celebrate?


----------



## rob91 (Apr 20, 2008)

So is it get really high on 4/20, take a bunch of pictures, then 4/21 spend all day in the darkroom seeing what you have done?


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2008)

Let's all go and sit in the dark together! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard of this - forgot it was today. 

If you can spend any time in your darkroom today, just do it! 

My hubby is off today...I might be able to get him to get some chemistry mixed, he's been experimenting with Efke IR and needs test prints...and then I could duck in there after work and at least mentally hold my freak flag high by participating.... :mrgreen:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess I'll stop putting of that printing for my finals and go tonight


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll process some film tonight after work.


----------



## kaiy (Apr 21, 2008)

I began my celebration at midnight, and processed 10 rolls of film! I didn't get much sleep, but isn't it always that way on Global Darkroom Day!  ;-)

Happy Global Darkroom Day!


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2008)

You did well!     I stepped into our darkroom at home, sniffed the chemicals my husband had laid out for his own printing, and went so far as to flip through some negatives for something to print.

....in the end, I ended up dozing in the sun on the patio.    :blushing:    It's been quite gorgeous around here the last few days.    

I'm a loser.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 22, 2008)

I got to huff some Kodak Indicator SB, develop a couple rolls of TMX-120.  I had fun but the film was acting up and I was vexed.  And yes, I smoke after vex.  (du-dun, kshhhhh)


----------



## keedokes (Apr 28, 2008)

Is this going to be an annual event?  Once my youngest is done breastfeeding and I don't have to worry about chemical contagion-y type things, it's back to the darkroom I go!


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I want to get this going like Pinhole day.  As a matter of fact, April ought to be Global Photography Month with different things throughout the month.


----------



## keedokes (Apr 28, 2008)

Why April, specifically?


----------

